# help please



## Real78 (Apr 10, 2009)

I went to check on the little ones today and another one of them had a red white spot on the leaf, just like the first one that I posted the pic of. To see what I am talking about here is the link to my grow Journal
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40407

I am about 3 days into week two with WATER ONLY, 24 hour lights on  and so far my temp in my room is 70-76f and 40-49% humidity. I have two fans one in and one out plus the fan for the little ones.

Set up is DWC 
lights fluors
rock wool/hydroton and netpots


----------



## ishnish (Apr 10, 2009)

i haven't done DWC yet myself but i think you may need some nutes in there..


----------



## Real78 (Apr 10, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing so I am going to add them later today as I am going to go buy RO water right now.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2009)

Im not sure I would jump on the first post my friend.. IMO..they are to young for nutes now..Give your post atleast 12 hrs for people around the globe to see it..:giggle:  and its only one...just a bad bean..play with it..or replace..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Real78 (Apr 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Im not sure I would jump on the first post my friend.. IMO..they are to young for nutes now..Give your post atleast 12 hrs for people around the globe to see it..:giggle:  and its only one...just a bad bean..play with it..or replace..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:



It's the sec one the first one started about four days ago and now today another one with the same problem.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 10, 2009)

has the first one gotten any worse and we could do with some new pics up showing the  2 plants affected 

:48:


----------



## Real78 (Apr 11, 2009)

No the first one stayed the same and I will try to get new pics up.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, I was looking closely at my little ones and the second one had apart of the shell on it that's what it was. LOL, I couldn't reach back by it because my back was hurting and today I was cleaning them and spraying them and notice that is what happen the shell was on the leaf. 

Thanks everyone for your input, I did add some nutes and they love it. With in half a day they got bigger really fast, lol so I will leave the nutes.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, something is going on this is what I found when I went to check on the little ones before bed everything was good for water, ppm was 450-489, ph 6.5 and no I found this looks like the what happen to the first one and I moved the lights a little higher just to make sure they are not getting burnt. 

I am uploading two new pictures of the second plant I have no idea what is going on. My room is clean I there are not bugs that I can see or have seen. The first plant that this happen to I was just using RO water 24/7 fluor lights nothing else. Now the second one is with nutes and the plants did seem to love that   they grow extra leafs with in 24-48 hours. I am only into day 5 of week two.

Is this something that I am suppose to worry about or am I ok. I do not know what kind they are as this is a test run my friend gave me some little ones to gem and learn from that before I buy some good seeds.


Thanks


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 13, 2009)

Well your 1st problem is PH. 6.5 is what you want soil growing to be at. You need to lower you PH to 5.3 to 5.5 for hydro. I'll bet ya a dollar that if you get your PH right your problems will resolve themselfs...take care..


----------



## Real78 (Apr 13, 2009)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> Well your 1st problem is PH. 6.5 is what you want soil growing to be at. You need to lower you PH to 5.3 to 5.5 for hydro. I'll bet ya a dollar that if you get your PH right your problems will resolve themselfs...take care..



I will give this a try right now but this happen even before I add nutes to my water and my water ppm was really low 30ppm.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 13, 2009)

I didn't get a chance to check my little ones at lunch time but I will when I get home I did lower my ph to 5.0 this moring before work and hope that will help. I will keep everyone updated and thanks again for the replys.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 13, 2009)

UPDATE:
I lowered my pH and when I check on them after work they must have loved it because there was new leafs out of no where. I was like holy shhhhheeepp, where did you come from.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 13, 2009)

Ph in hydro should be 5.8.

Works for me and many others


----------



## Newbud (Apr 13, 2009)

Dont know why pic so small but the links here *HERE*


----------



## Real78 (Apr 14, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Dont know why pic so small but the links here *HERE*



Thank you very much fam I will read this later today as it is midnight.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 14, 2009)

Here is a question if the Ph is going up then the plants are NOT eating and if it goes down the ARE eating?????


----------



## Newbud (Apr 14, 2009)

It just means you need to have the ph in the required zone for the nutes to be available to the plants, generally agreed between 5.5 and 6.2 although i'm sure some will differ.

If you look at the chart at 5.8 ph the plant can or should be getting a balance of all the available nutes 

I stick to it like glue


----------



## Newbud (Apr 14, 2009)

Real78 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much fam I will read this later today as it is midnight.


 
MIDNIGHT!!! Lol i wish lololol, its nearly half 6 in morning here and i been on since half ten yesterday mornin lol


----------



## Real78 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, this moring I looked at the second plant and the leaf that took damage looks pretty bad it looks like its fake and now starting to get smal brown spots on it my othere plants look good so far.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 14, 2009)

UPDATE:
I changed out the water and add new nutes and here are my settings ppm 200, pH 5.8, room temp 75f 45% humidity.

My water was a little on the dirty side but not bad, so I am trying to find out what would make my leafs a redish color. The roots are nice and white so I don't know why they look the way they do.

Q: Is it ok for your roots to be in the water because some of the little ones have some very long roots. I guess it would be ok but I just want to know what you guys think.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm still learning about DWC but what i did was keep the water level close to the bottom of the net when the roots were small and moved it down a little as the roots got longer, the roots are huge now and i have about 2/3 of the buckets capacity full of water so there is a gap between the water level and the bottom of the pot


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2009)

Quit giving them nutes--they do not need them yet.  What it looks like to me is that nutrient water has splashed on the leaves and burnt them.  Keep your pH between 5.3 and 5.8-6.0.  A ppm of 450 is way way too high for such little babies.  When the roots are established, I drop the water level so that a portion of the roots is submerged and part aren't.

Flush them with pH'd water and then just give them pH'd RO water for a little while--they look burnt to me.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks THG I will do that today.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 14, 2009)

UPDATE:
I did what you asked THG and how many weeks should I just use pH RO water?

Q:I did not check the pH when I first started using just RO water could that burn the little ones?
I never though of checking the pH of the RO water I though because it was RO water I didn't have to worry because I was not using nutes. I guess you thanks for the help again THG.


----------



## bnightclown (Apr 14, 2009)

wow maybe ya should just make it a bit more simple on ya self and stick to soil...


----------



## Real78 (Apr 14, 2009)

A person has to learn how in order to be good at something. If I just took the easy way out of everything then I would not be good at anything then IMO. That is why I am still learning the whole process.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 17, 2009)

UPDATE:
The little ones are getting better and I will be posting pic tomorrow so that people can see what is going on.

Thanks to all that have been helping me.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 18, 2009)

I posted update pic here
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40407


----------



## Real78 (Apr 19, 2009)

They are looking good now and I will post new pic in about two or three days so that everyone can see how they look now.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 24, 2009)

UPDATE: 7/24/09
Sorry for not posting pic I have not had time as I have been really busy. I just add Nutes about three days ago and only used, a real little bit to see how they act. Man, doing DWC is hard but easy to work with and I am glad I am only using some seeds a friend gave me just to learn what not to do. LOL

These little ones have been threw a lot because of me and I hope I have a hang of things now. One thing I notice is my little ones are not tall they are full of leafs and some what short. I would say about 3-4" tall so I moved the light a little bit higher to see if they will grow a little taller. 

I notice the stems are starting to get thick and starting to look good, I think. 
Well, here are some update Pic for you guys to look at let me know what you think?
Info:
Temp in Room:70-75
Humidity: 35-45%
ppm:130
ph:5.8-6.2 (I check it every day to make adjustments but it stays closer to 5.8.)


----------



## Newbud (Apr 24, 2009)

Get that light back down.
_TRUST_ me lol.
I did the same thing cos i thought mine were small, when they go into flower they will stretch believe me. 
Its different with different strains but mine have gone from 1- 1.5ft to some around 5ft


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

with cfls you want to the light as close as possible.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 24, 2009)

I will lower them later today when I get off work.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 24, 2009)

I lower the lights and in about two or three hours they have gotten bigger.


----------

